# anyone use Petflow auto delivery?



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Just ordered a bag of Tim's... finally getting into a more consistent food/not switching all over... Petflow kept trying to lure me into auto delivery and they mentioned special deals. If you sign up for auto delivery, do they offer any special deals?

No big deal, just thought I'd do it if there was a reason.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I didn't get anything when I signed up for autoship, but I only used it for 2 months before canceling. But I don't like ordering from Petflow anymore b/c their shipping takes a week for me to get my stuff. Wag or chewy gets it here in 2 days. I get paid on Thursdays, order the food and get it Saturday from either of them. Petflow, I order Thursday and don't get it to the next Thursday.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

kevin bradley said:


> Just ordered a bag of Tim's... finally getting into a more consistent food/not switching all over... Petflow kept trying to lure me into auto delivery and they mentioned special deals. If you sign up for auto delivery, do they offer any special deals?
> 
> No big deal, just thought I'd do it if there was a reason.


Do it. A friend of mine did and they sent 6 bags of food and 2 boxes of Snap Biscuits and they never charged her!!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

riddick4811 said:


> I didn't get anything when I signed up for autoship, but I only used it for 2 months before canceling. But I don't like ordering from Petflow anymore b/c their shipping takes a week for me to get my stuff. Wag or chewy gets it here in 2 days. I get paid on Thursdays, order the food and get it Saturday from either of them. Petflow, I order Thursday and don't get it to the next Thursday.


Rid,

I love Wag but they don't carry Tim's food. Great outfit though.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I just got my first bag of Dr Tim's last week, I signed up for auto ship but I don't think you get anything for doing it. I was happy that the bag I got was only 3 months old.


----------

